# Upcoming Canon EOS 800D pics, specs leaked



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2017)

Canon EOS 800D pictures and specifications leaked online | Photo Rumors

Like the post title says...some photos of the upcoming Canon EOS 800D, and some key specifications,have been leaked on-line. Spcs include 24.2 MP sensor, 5-axis video stabilization, cool flippy screen, and more!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 9, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Canon EOS 800D pictures and specifications leaked online | Photo Rumors
> 
> Like the post title says...some photos of the upcoming Canon EOS 800D, and some key specifications,have been leaked on-line. Spcs include 24.2 MP sensor, 5-axis video stabilization, cool flippy screen, and more!


Holly s__t, WTF, Nikon needs to wake up, Canon is really starting to show like its catching up with the M6 and now this camera.
The moment they will come out with a mirrorless FF camera Nikon will be in huge trouble!!!

NIKON WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2017)

You know its almost starting to sound better than my 7d


----------



## nerwin (Feb 10, 2017)

Seems like it's more intended for video. 

I bet Nikon could come out with a similar camera if they really wanted to. But I don't need a camera with a flip out screen, or sensor stabilization just more crap to fail.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2017)

It's no surprise, Canon has open arms for the video market because their DSLRs with video features is a market unto itself. A lot of hobby film makers and smaller studios have bought up DSLRs with video capable features because they offer things that are otherwise out of their budget if they go for dedicated video gear - yes that gear is better, but its very limited market and very expensive.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 10, 2017)

I wonder if my D7200 does video? hmmm


----------

